# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  مشاهده اطلاعات فايل Log ؟

## ebrahimv

سلام
چگونه اطلاعات كه در فايل لاگ هست ببينم؟

----------


## mehdi58

> سلام
> چگونه اطلاعات كه در فايل لاگ هست ببينم؟


اطلاعات موجود در Log file به سادگي قابل مشاهده نيست و مي بايست از نرم افزارهاي جانبي استفاده شود به عنوان مثال Logfile explorer

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
با استفاده از دستور DBCC LOG میتوانید محتویات فایل Log رو مشاهده کنید.
برای توضیحات بیشتر این لینک رو نگاه کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## ebrahimv

> سلام.
> با استفاده از دستور DBCC LOG میتوانید محتویات فایل Log رو مشاهده کنید.
> برای توضیحات بیشتر این لینک رو نگاه کنید.
> موفق باشید


ممنون
اما اين دستور يه اطلاعات كلي در مورد ديتابيس ميده
من ميخوام مثلا بدونم از جدول مثلا يوزر چه ركوردهايي حذف شدن

----------

